# 4wd control module replacement...where is it located?



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

My 4wd woes are soon to be fixed after 2 years. After putting in another rear diff and still having no 4wd I finally brought the xtrail into the dealer. They tested the 4wd again and it appears the rear diff is ok now (previously it was mechanically damaged). They now traced the new problem to the transfer case control module aka 4wd control module. I ordered a used one for $25 from eBay (the dealer wanted $930 and it was on back order)

Long story short I now have the new 4wd control module but I can’t find where it’s located in the vehicle.

I removed the passenger side glove compartment and found the main ecu but no 4wd control module.

It’s a manual transmission model and the ecu is specific to it that but I’m sure the auto and manual model are in the same location.

Help please ?


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Anyone with an fsm they could check? I checked the microfiche and it just shows the actual part but with no relation to where it’s located


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Its in the TF section of the service manual

https://ownersmanuals2.com/make/nissan/x-trail-2006-4143

Shows it to be underneath the driver glove box or cubby or whatever you want to call it. You need to pull the speedometer cover forward to remove it. Then pop up the in dash speaker cover left side, which will give you access to the screws holding the glove box.
The module is screwed on underneath.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey awesome ?. Thank u so much! I’m hoping all will be solved after this with the 4wd.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

I meant to say thank you quadraria10 last time 

So got the new 4wd module in....drum roll..........still does not work.

I booked it back into nissan so they can re-troubleshoot and see if its anything else along the line. They would use the consult-II computer i'd imagine.

Only this time the service tech was being very snarky because I sourced my own replacement 4wd control module "well you know we're just going to tell you its the 4wd control module again..."

I said "hey, even if I had $1000 to spend on a computer you 'think' might be the issue, its on intergalactic back order...so my only option was to find a used one".

I asked if they can test my now spare 4wd control module (i have a my old one and the used replacement i sourced off ebay now installed). Never got a clear answer...but this goose chase is starting to get crazy to fix this dang 4wd :-(

Its going in next Wednesday as the only mechanic who works on Xtrails it the shop foreman. I feel like i own a special car...like a ferrari lol. I'll keep u posted!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad to try and help. I think getting a used one is the smart move. I think the part you are looking for in the manual is called the controlled torque split part number 41650-EQ070 . I notice that they are different for automatic transmission models. For those, the part you want would be 41650-EQ060.
Maybe the one you got from ebay was from an Automatic? An easy way to tell is that the auto versions have a big 3 on them whereas the manual versions have a big 4. 
https://www.ebay.ie/sch/sis.html?_i...MODULE+41650+EQ070+BREAKING+2006&_mPrRngCbx=1

You might also consider sending your original one to one of the places that repairs ecus and seeing if they might be able to fix it.

Anyway, keep us posted. Hopefully, the dealer will be able to figure it out.


----------



## unclejemima (Sep 1, 2010)

Here is a photo of mine (on the top) and he new one (used) off eBay. Looks like they are the same.
The odds of the eBay unit being broken and mine is fairly slim. I think it’s something else myself. Thank goodness I didn’t sink $1000 on this part new as they first suggested.
Let’s be honest. What is the chance this part would have been damaged in first place?
Booked for the dealer on Wed. I hope they will find something else.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Reading the service manual quickly, it seems they should be able to self-diagnosis the system with Nissan Consult. I would be having a look at the AWD solenoid and the wiring going to it. I think it's on the rear diff. Seems more likely than the control unit to develop a problem. But keep us posted, I am curious as to what the actual issue is.


----------



## Pimoos215 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hello, Sorry I can see this post is 2 years old, but I got same issue with error code C1204. So I replace same 4WD module with ebay module, now when I start the car the 4WD red light on dashboard turned off, and module seems to work fine, which is a good step, my module was dead so... When I turn on AWD button on AUTO or MANUAL mode, the 4WD seems to works fine for few seconds and then I heard a "CLICK" in the 4WD module and 4WD red light on dashboard is coming up again.
Did you find source of this issue ? It seems to be a relay inside the module that is cutting off, I've checked voltage on PINS of this module and they seems to be Ok according to manual, Ohms value on rear diff solenoid is on right specs too, can't find where to look now...maybe ABS module ? But I don't have ABS light on dashboard.




Let me know if you fix your issue !
Thanks.


----------

